# Indiana Jones 5: Dieser bekannte Hollywood-Star ist dabei



## AndreLinken (16. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Indiana Jones 5: Dieser bekannte Hollywood-Star ist dabei* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Indiana Jones 5: Dieser bekannte Hollywood-Star ist dabei*


----------



## Cobar (16. April 2021)

Indiana Jones und der Fluch des Älterwerdens


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. April 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Indiana Jones und der Fluch des Älterwerdens


Hätte er mal nen Schluck aus dem Gral genommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2021)

Die Reihe gehört in ein Museum.


----------



## Loosa (16. April 2021)

Mads Mikkelsen ist super. Naja, den Film kann er jedenfalls kaum schlechter machen.
Zum ersten Mal fiel er mir bei Adams Äpfel auf. Hoffentlich darf er bei Indy auch etwas verrückt werden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. April 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Mads Mikkelsen ist super. Naja, den Film kann er jedenfalls kaum schlechter machen.
> Zum ersten Mal fiel er mir bei Adams Äpfel auf. Hoffentlich darf er bei Indy auch etwas verrückt werden.


Oh Scheiße stimmt !
Ich kenne Adams Äpfel vom Fantasy Film Fest und habe den auch im Archiv, aber ganz vergessen das Mats da den Pfarrer spielt, dabei kam der mir immer so bekannt vor.


----------



## FeralKid (16. April 2021)

Auf das Spiel bin ich noch deutlich mehr als auf den Film gespannt, wobei die ersten drei Teile wirklich grandios waren. Beim vierten hätte man einfach faith of atlantis verfilmen sollen. Die Handlung war besser als der kristallschädel.


----------



## Nevrion (17. April 2021)

Bis der Film raus kommt wird Harrison Ford so um die 80 Jahre alt sein. Ich weiß nicht genau wie man mit so einen alten Archeologen noch einen interessanten Film machen kann - vielleicht so im Gran Torino-Style?
Das was die Film-Serie ausgemacht hat, wird man mit so einen alten Schauspieler wohl nicht mehr abbilden können und deswegen rechne ich nicht ernsthaft mehr damit, dass der Film jemals erscheint - zumindest nicht mit Harrison Ford in einer Hauptrolle.


----------



## Vordack (17. April 2021)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Bis der Film raus kommt wird Harrison Ford so um die 80 Jahre alt sein. Ich weiß nicht genau wie man mit so einen alten Archeologen noch einen interessanten Film machen kann - vielleicht so im Gran Torino-Style?
> Das was die Film-Serie ausgemacht hat, wird man mit so einen alten Schauspieler wohl nicht mehr abbilden können und deswegen rechne ich nicht ernsthaft mehr damit, dass der Film jemals erscheint - zumindest nicht mit Harrison Ford in einer Hauptrolle.


Mir würds schon reichen einfach wieder seiner (herrlich Tiefe) Stimme zu hören 
Ich freue mich sehr auf den Film, ältere Schauspieler haben auch ihre Vorzüge


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. April 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mir würds schon reichen einfach wieder seiner (herrlich Tiefe) Stimme zu hören
> Ich freue mich sehr auf den Film, ältere Schauspieler haben auch ihre Vorzüge


Sagen wir es mal so, Actionszenen nimmt man denen aber irgendwie nicht mehr ab, eher so den alten Hasen/Mentor mit Lebenserfahrung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. April 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Reihe gehört in ein Museum.


Hätte auch nix dagegen wenn man es ruhen lässt. Bevor nur alles schlimmer wird. Irgendein Reboot mit neuen Darstellern, sowas klappt sicher nicht gut. Alden Ehrenreich könnte ich mir aber vorstellen, der hat ja den jungen Han Solo auch gut gespielt. In meinen Augen jedenfalls. Vielleicht dann auch kein reiner Reboot sondern eher ein Prequel.


----------

